# WOW Remapping



## AlanandJean

I had my Duccato 2.3 (2007) remapped at the peterborough show. It certainly feels different. Also before remap I was avaraging 21.5mpg and now on a 100 mile run I am getting 28mpg which is very good, however I noticed that when changing up and down gears whilst looking in my mirror saw black smoke coming out of the exhaust. Not loads but enought to be concerned. Is this anything worry about?

Alan and Jean


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Maybe at MOT time

Dave P


----------



## wooly

Hi Dont worry about it, our Disco is the same, but it goes through Mot ok and the performance is brilliant after upgrade
Michael


----------



## madontour

did you have a "power" remap or an "economy" one

can anyone explain the difference?


----------



## MikeCo

I've just had the "Power " re-map done even though I'm looking for better fuel consumption. I don't know if it's worked or not as the van is still on the drive where it was done the other day. I will be taking it to Camper UK on Thursday for a service so I may see a difference then even though it's ony 20 miles away.
The "Power " re-mapping was the suggested one as the engine is the 2.3 but the van weighs 4 tonne in Spanish mode.


----------



## stewartwebr

Had ours done at the NEC show. We went for the power map. Big difference in performance. I was a little concerned when the clutch burned out 2 weeks later. But it was not connected. I would recommend it.

Stewart


----------



## duxdeluxe

Thoroughly recommended. I would have every diesel engine remapped - mine simply flies up hills in top even when towing the boat..... Economy over 3000 miles improved by about 2 mpg


----------



## teemyob

*O WOW*

Was it expensive?

Trev.


----------



## MikeCo

£330 if you have it done at home, hopefully it will pay for itself over a year or two.


----------



## duxdeluxe

I've got to say that we never did this for the economics but simply for the greater ease of driving. Any fuel economy gain is a bonus - mine went from 25.2 to 27.4 so it might pay for itself in a few hundred years........


----------



## DiscoDave

a bit of smoke is one of the side effects of a re-map. remapping for power will have an effect on mpg.

i had my vw t4 re-mapped after i fitted larger injector nozzles, i went from around 400 miles to a tank to 500 to a tank, with out taking it too steady. it's well worth doing if your vehicle is compatible.

unfortunately my new (to me) t4 is too old!


----------



## thePassants

*Re-mapping*

Hello all,

*I don't suppose there's a way to know if a vehicle has already had it done?*

My 2.3jTd Ducatto MH drives 'well'; more responsive I'd say, than my MB Vito 109 (which has a smaller engine, and a few less hp, but after all is little bigger than a people-carrier).

Since I've had this MH from new, I don't know if the first owner might have done it, and I don't suppose a re-mapper would connect it up; then say:
"Ah, no need; this one's already done." -and not charge!

Anyone got any ideas?

I suppose trying to contact the previous owner would be best:

-so here goes;_ is 'Robert Booth from Bradford' on the forum_ ???


----------



## Motorhomewales

An economy re map is ideal for units under 7.5 meters and not towing anything. Any larger or towing I think the performance re map would be best. Bear in mind even the economy re map will increase performance!

I would imagine that any WOW! Tuning dealer would not charge if the map on the vehicle could not be improved.

I think WOW! offer a 30 day free trial at most shows as well?


----------



## boosters

*I don't suppose there's a way to know if a vehicle has already had it done? *

If you are at a show that i am present i will gladly read your map and show you the image to see if it is already modified.
As for a power and economy remap they are much the same,you get 3 benefits remapping
more torque
more power 
improved mpg
The difference is in the modification tune,some are generic and therefore not very expensive and for a bespoke inhouse mod tuned speciffically for the vehicle you pay a little more.
We offer both at the shows,a budget price remap to compete with othe tuning companies present and our own bespoke modification for the person who wants that little bit extra.


----------



## thePassants

*re-mapping*

OK, so it sounds fairly unanimous about the benefits to be had:

But, being slightly biased towards the cynical persuasion, I'm finding it hard to believe that all this is available without any kind of 'trade off'; such as worse emissions? / stress to components (engine gubbins) etc.?

...and if there really is no 'down-side', then why don't manufacturers turn their vehicles out mapped in this way; since the statistics that sell vehicles (hp, torque, mpg 0-60) would be better.

Something about it just seems too good to be true (apart from the cost!).

Also, has anyone seen fit to actually notified their insurer, and if so; any premium penalty?


----------



## duxdeluxe

These engines are built to cover all eventualities and so there is always a "bit of spare" available and the remap exploits this. Boosters will no doubt give a better explanation but basically the standard engine is the lowest common denominator.....

over to you, boosters!

Cheers (happily remapped and loving it)


----------



## pete4x4

Just wondering how much your insurance increased for an engine performance mod?


----------



## RichardnGill

I have ran remapped cars for many thosants of miles with no problems. They are far better to drive as well.

Has anyone had a 3.0 160 Remapped? I wouldnt mind our doing but want to wait untill it has a few more miles on it.


Richard...


----------



## normasand1

Hi Richard

Yes had 3.0 160 done by WOW last year MPG 22 but does she fly, even when towing.

Alan.


----------



## tikki

pete4x4 said:


> Just wondering how much your insurance increased for an engine performance mod?


Told our insurers (Caravan Club) about the power increase and, after a brief chat to the underwriters said there would be no increase in premium but, the insurance would not cover the cost of the upgrade if it was damaged or stolen.

I guess they are happy about underwriting the extra power at no extra cost because the average motorhome driver just wants to utilise the better driveability and isn't a 'boy racer' :lol:


----------



## duxdeluxe

pete4x4 said:


> Just wondering how much your insurance increased for an engine performance mod?


Nothing at all. I declared it and was advised in writing that the mod was there but the premium was the same. Anyone with a remap or any modification must advise the insurance, but with a MH they aren't that bothered as the risk is almost non existent. However if you are a 23 yr old chav with a slammed beemer then expect to pay more or have your insurance cancelled....


----------



## Pusser

I had Wow power stuck on at Chelston. There is no argument about the benefits. However, because of the engine improvements on the x250 the difference was not so staggering at my van aarken plug in on the 2.8JTD. It was almost embarressing beating Jags away from the traffic lights but the missus in the end got sick and tired of her face ending up around the back of her head each time I showed off so we got a new van. 8O


----------



## mgb

We have just had a power remap done on our Rapido/Ducato 130 Multijet.
This was done by Auto-Mate of Newark who is approved agents for WOW.
Because I was in the area, I had it done by Rob Leafe outside his house in Newark.
Rob is an ex Brownhills employee who is now running his own company Rob once worked for Brownhills Motorhomes and is a superb hands on man
The system works by taking a copy of your Ducato engine map file (they are not all the same and do vary) by downloading to a laptop, sending that to WOW who then change it, send it back to Rob, who then loads it back into the Ducato ECU
Job takes about an hour, free coffee provided
On the way back from Newark I was amazed at how smoother and quieter the engine ran and how I was able to use the 6th gear in circumstances where I would have had to change down before
We shall be towing a Smart car to Germany next month so the increase in power should be very useful! Last month we were overtaken by an articulated lorry on the M5 coming back from Cornwall with our Smartie behind; how embarrassing was that!!!
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## 115672

WE had WOW over to do our Hymer 2.8 jtd on the weekend 
Went from a growling slogger to somthing that will give Jenson Button a run for his money!
All i can say is WOW & WOW !!! again
Thanks guys, great job
Chrisboyo


----------



## ingram

*Re: re-mapping*



thePassants said:


> Also, has anyone seen fit to actually notified their insurer, and if so; any premium penalty?


As I am now considering a 'remap' or 'chipping' I contacted my insurance company today to ask ( Caravan Guard ).

I asked using the term 're-mapping'. They said if I meant 'Chipping' there would be no premium increase as long as it was done professionally and the power increase was no more than 30%. The adviser then wanted to confirm that I meant 'Chipping' and I explained that I thought it was much the same thing. She consulted her supervisor to confirm that she was giving me the correct information. The answer came back that if I meant 'Chipping', yes, the information was correct but they were not familiar with the term 're-mapping'. So, there you go.........

Harvey


----------



## duxdeluxe

I'm insured through Adrian Flux who also specialise in modified cars so they are familair with the term. I would recommend remaps to anyone for the ease of use, if nothing else.


----------



## Melly

Just had mine done at Newbury show and yes it is smoother and seems to have more power on hills than before. The onboard mpg reader has not changed yet but not sure how it calculates it so may need to fill up first.
One question - If you take your van for its annual service and there is a manufacturers upgrade then will it also put the mapping back to original?


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

Just an imbalance of the combustion mixture! You are throwing more fuel in and it cannot burn it fast enough, so it throws it out of the exhaust in the guise of black smoke! If it fails the MOT the pump can be wound back - but cars with chips in never used to be able to have emissions checks anyway!


----------



## duxdeluxe

A remap will not make it fail the MOT. A cheaper chip might but they are easy to unplug anyway.

If there is a major upgrade to the ECU software (very rare) then it will overwrite the re-map. Most reputable re-map companies will deal with this event - is that correct, Boosters?


----------



## buttons

Has anyone had a VW T5 174bhp re-mapped I have seen a couple of 205bhp T5s I guess that was the result of a re-map.


----------



## boosters

We do not charge to rewrite a modification if the vehicle has a s/w upgrade,also we have our own mod for the t5 giving 35% more bhp and torque.
Regards
Alex


----------



## zappy61

*WOW Remapper device*

WOW are bringing out a new device in August which will allow you to modify the tuning state of the vehicle yourself,its called the Wow! Remapper™

They say its child's play easy to use and gives you the benefit of being able to change tune states, so for instance you could switch between Eco for normal driving and Power when you know are going to tow - the process to change takes 2-3 minutes. You can also set it back to original ( for servicing etc.), at any time. It is also has the further benefit of being a diagnostic tool. Cost is £397 including VAT and delivery.

Seems very interesting.

Graham


----------



## gnscloz

*Re: WOW Remapper device*



zappy61 said:


> WOW are bringing out a new device in August which will allow you to modify the tuning state of the vehicle yourself,its called the Wow! Remapper™
> 
> They say its child's play easy to use and gives you the benefit of being able to change tune states, so for instance you could switch between Eco for normal driving and Power when you know are going to tow - the process to change takes 2-3 minutes. You can also set it back to original ( for servicing etc.), at any time. It is also has the further benefit of being a diagnostic tool. Cost is £397 including VAT and delivery.
> 
> Seems very interesting.
> 
> Graham


 hi zappy very interesting where is this info from about to get remap or something so may wait for this, is it remap or box?


----------



## zappy61

*Re: WOW Remapper device*



gnscloz said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW are bringing out a new device in August which will allow you to modify the tuning state of the vehicle yourself,its called the Wow! Remapper™
> 
> They say its child's play easy to use and gives you the benefit of being able to change tune states, so for instance you could switch between Eco for normal driving and Power when you know are going to tow - the process to change takes 2-3 minutes. You can also set it back to original ( for servicing etc.), at any time. It is also has the further benefit of being a diagnostic tool. Cost is £397 including VAT and delivery.
> 
> Seems very interesting.
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> hi zappy very interesting where is this info from about to get remap or something so may wait for this, is it remap or box?
Click to expand...

It is a remap device that plugs into obd2 socket. Apprently you plug it in it reads existing map, email it to WOW the modify sent you eco and power map back plus original file. You plug it back in and choose which map you want. I got the information via email from WOW.

Graham


----------



## b16duv

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Just an imbalance of the combustion mixture! You are throwing more fuel in and it cannot burn it fast enough, so it throws it out of the exhaust in the guise of black smoke! If it fails the MOT the pump can be wound back - but cars with chips in never used to be able to have emissions checks anyway!


Mine was done by Boosters.

Just been for first MOT

emissions are 0.0024, the limit being 3

So it doesnt chuck out loads of unburnt fuel

Boosters maps are checked for emissions during development.

Thanks (again) Alex!

David


----------



## 115650

*WOW RE-MAPP 08 FIAT DUCATO 2.3 BY ROB LEAFE AT MOTOR MATES*

 I have had my 2008 fiat 2.3 re-mapped by rob leafe who has his own company MOTOR-MATES and based in newark. 
This has transformed my van. My flat spot between 1st and 2nd has gone and i have plenty of power now in all the gears including 4th and 5th. MPG has gone up around 3 miles to the gallon as well. 
Overall the van is much more pleasant to drive, I'am gearing down a lot less than i did and it is smoother too. My van will be around 160 bhp now.
This is highly recommended at £300 so worth every penny. Need yours doing, see rob at Pickering at the weekend or call him on 07800591216. He also does all motor home accessories as well icluding satellite and solar. thanks for reading, MAT.


----------



## coppo

Hi

What would happen if say you had a major engine fault under warranty, would the warranty be invalid if you had re-mapped? 

PaulnCaz


----------



## boosters

Be very wary what s/w is used when mapping your ecu,you have a flash counter built into the ecu and this logs the last time when it was worked on,the software we use reads the flash conter then when the ecu is rewritten set the counter back to previous before we worked on ittherefore no trace of the modification,with other s/w the dealer can see that the vehicle has been modified.


----------



## 109621

I had my 3ltr renault remapped for power at the peterborough show this year by WOW

I must admit i was a bit cynical about their claims but am very pleased to say I was wrong, this large heavy burstner is now like a ferrari, (well nearly anyway), I am getting in excess of 30mpg (on economy days) the results are down to how you feel on each trip ie boy racer or economist


----------



## 106559

Call me an old cynic but, if you are involved in Juddergate I can see a get out clause looming for the manufacturers. :roll:


----------

